# Servlets: Service-Methoden generell



## akb (11. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

sagt mal, ich lese da gerade ein schönes Buch, um in J2EE reinzufinden und grübele gerade über die service()-Methode eines Servlets. Wie verhält diese sich denn zu den doXXX()-Methoden? In einem Beispiel dort sehe ich nur eine service()-Methode, in einem folgenden Beispiel dann ohne Hinweis, warum nun keine service()-Methode mehr nötig ist wird dann aber sofort eine einzelne doGet() erstellt, ohne dass irgendwo eine service()-Methode wäre.

doPut() und doGet() werden denke ich mal automatisch je nach ankommendem Request-Typ gerufen, oder? Ist die service()-Methode dann nur eine Art Fallback, für den Fall dass keine doGet()/doPut() implementiert wurde, oder wird diese service() generell zuerst gerufen und in der Standard-Implementation wird nur automatisch dann auf doGet()/doPut() verwiesen oder wie läuft das?

Bin dezent verwirrt


----------



## HLX (11. Sep 2007)

akb hat gesagt.:
			
		

> doPut() und doGet() werden denke ich mal automatisch je nach ankommendem Request-Typ gerufen, oder?



Genau - und das macht die service()-Methode. Wenn du die anderweitig überschreibst, wird dieser Mechanismus ausgehebelt.


----------



## akb (11. Sep 2007)

Ah, danke, das erklärt quasi alles auf einmal, sehr schön


----------

